# 04 GTO STS Turbo Kit



## baaadgoat (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello 

I am currently working on my 04'GTO , i will be getting Pacesetter's hearders and non-catted mid-pipes. and just dropped in a pair of flowmasters, and a intake. I was wondering about the STS Turbo Kit for our Goats ? Is it good ? Anyone heard anything about it ? Anyone owns a kit ? They gave me a quote, the complete kit, which includes the BOV , Intercooler and diablosport tunner, Everything @ $ 5K ? Is it a good Deal ? 

Please help me on this one ! 

Thanks


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I also got a 04 and I was thinking about an STS kit but they havent got back to me. i heard they were a very good kit to get but for 5k, thats a kinda expensive. why not supercharge the LS1 for that price?


----------



## seala8 (Oct 22, 2008)

gusy, my STS kit is for sale, im asking 3800 plus shipping. PM me and we can possibly work out a deal.


----------



## Goat05Red (Nov 16, 2008)

heres a link for 3200... LS1GTO.com Forums - Turbo system`


----------



## darkgto (Apr 2, 2009)

just bought the aps twin turbo kit for my 04 gto also ordered the injectors fuel pumps and boosta pump i checked out a few kits before making this decision found out the sts kit takes only 8 hrs to install and 1 to take out kinda scared me if someone wanted mine one night while i was sleeping or at the club and where it sits isnt very road friendly either so you may want to look at the aps a little more


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

turbo still for sale pm me


----------

